

Raspberry Pi B+ - Zenst
http://hackaday.com/2014/07/13/introducing-the-raspberry-pi-b/

======
schrodingersCat
From this datasheet ([http://docs-
europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/12de/090076...](http://docs-
europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/12de/0900766b812decd9.pdf))

"Broadcom BCM2835 SoC 700 MHz Low Power ARM1176JZFS Applications Processor
512MB SDRAM Boots from Micro SD card, running a version of the Linux operating
system"

This is basically just a new footprint on the model B. I like the fact that
there are more USB ports, I'm not sure I understand the point since there's
only a limited amount of power this thing can provide. I guess if you are one
of these people who always needs a breadboard / shield for expansion purposes,
this will be quite useful. I'm personally disappointed that there's not an
update to the SoC. Maybe there will be a model C? One can only hope.

My wishlist for a "Model C": >1gb RAM, 2 /4 core SoC, Improved graphics,
~$50-$75 price point

~~~
Zenst
Yes just appears to be clean-up in layout and having all the ports on just two
sides instead of four is a bonus for case design and usage. Let alone the
cabling aesthetics.

Found some more information here: [http://www.appdated.de/2014/07/raspberry-
pi-b-neues-modell-w...](http://www.appdated.de/2014/07/raspberry-pi-b-neues-
modell-wenigen-tagen-verfuegbar/)

So very much a happening.

I too would love a Model C, Ram would be an area and for me USB3 would open up
much more as NAS or firewall with the ability to get a respectable 2nd
Ethernet over USB3.

I almost purchased one the other day for a project and with the changes,
beyond power cleanup I would not be that upset had I purchased it then.
Setting up weather station and for the needs still more than powerful as is.

I do wish tablets had an expansion port so could second-life them with GPIO
access, would certainly make for a better product. Though if they did a simple
cheap tablet with the Raspberry guts and a GPIO expansion port then that would
certainly open it up for learning in more area's and if only one of these
cheap tablet makers spent a few extra dollars on adding that expansion they
would sell very well indeed and have a longer shelf life.

~~~
sspiff
USB 3.0 is pretty unlikely in a low-power embedded design though. I don't
think I've seen any ARM boards with 3.0, and I don't think many of the low
cost, high volume SoC manufacturers have integrated a USB 3.0 controller at
this point.

~~~
rlpb
> I don't think I've seen any ARM boards with 3.0...

The Samsung ARM Chromebook (exynos5) has USB3.

------
yzzxy
I hope this will include support for drawing more power and supplying more
power to usb ports. That's been the most annoying weakness of the Pi for me
when building projects with it.

------
freehunter
It's disappointing that they're getting rid of the RCA video jack. That's the
only thing that draws me to the RPi. The SOC is slow and outdated, the layout
of the board is horrible, but I can get a 4" screen for $10 that works just
fine. Unless the cost of HDMI displays comes down, you might as well use a
Beaglebone Black.

~~~
justbrowsing
The composite signal is still available on a fourth pole of the 3.5mm jack.
See:

[http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/12fa/090076...](http://docs-
europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/12fa/0900766b812faa1d.pdf)

------
hallmark
Official announcement: [http://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/#introducing-
raspberry-pi-mo...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/#introducing-raspberry-pi-
model-b-plus)

